# Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska



## Jean (4. Juli 2009)

Hatte letztens die Info durch einen Guide hier bekommen, konnte aber diesbezueglich erst nach laengerem suchen Aktuelles dazu im Netz finden. http://www.angelreisen.com/site/index.cfm?id_art=48036&vsprache=DE Warum verkompliziert man die Dinge erst so drastisch um sie dann ein paar Jahre spaeter wieder abzuschaffen? Auf jeden Fall eine gute Nachricht fuer Kanada und Alaska Reisende die etwas Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen moechten und keine Lodge buchen wollen oder koennen. Die meisten Lodges hatten das aber auch vorher schon im Griff ihren Gaesten die Mitnahme oder Nachlieferung des Fanges zu ermoeglichen.


----------



## ThomasL (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*



Jean schrieb:


> Warum verkompliziert man die Dinge erst so drastisch um sie dann ein paar Jahre spaeter wieder abzuschaffen?



die unterbeschäftigten Beamten müssen ja auch etwas zu tun haben #q

aber gut, dass dieser Quatsch wieder abgeschafft wurde.

In den genauen Regelung heisst es übrigens, 20 Kg + 1 ganzer Fisch, also so wie man in Norge den ganzen Heili im Jetbag auf Eis ausführen dürfte, darf man ihn dann auch wieder einführen|supergri


----------



## Jean (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*



ThomasL schrieb:


> In den genauen Regelung heisst es übrigens, 20 Kg + 1 ganzer Fisch, also so wie man in Norge den ganzen Heili im Jetbag auf Eis ausführen dürfte, darf man ihn dann auch wieder einführen|supergri



Das gilt denk ich nur fuer Euch Schweizer, die EU - Regelung lautet wie folgt:
 "...das Gewicht der Fischereierzeugnisse übersteigt nicht 20 kg oder das Gewicht eines Fisches (maßgeblich ist der höhere der beiden Werte)..." also entweder Filet oder ein Trophyfish!?
Fuer den Einfuhr in die Schweiz muss man auch eine Berechtigung vorzeigen, in diesem Fall die Angellizens aus Alaska/Kanada,um den Fisch als "sportfisch" deklarieren zu koennen. Konnte hierzu leider nichts fuer die EU finden aber ich wuerde den Schein zur Sicherheit immer dabeihaben. Beim deutschen Zoll (Website) konnte ich jedoch noch ueberhaupt nichts zu dieser neuen Regelung finden. Entweder schlafen die oder hier werden mal wieder bewusst Informationen zurueckgehalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*



> Beim deutschen Zoll (Website) konnte ich jedoch noch ueberhaupt nichts zu dieser neuen Regelung finden. Entweder schlafen die oder hier werden mal wieder bewusst Informationen zurueckgehalten.


Ganz einfach:
Dur darfst so viel Fisch mitbringen, wie Du als "Reisemitbringsel" (dazu zählt selbstgefangener Fisch) noch frei hast.
Soweit ich weiss sind das pro Person 175 Euro, zu Grunde gelegt wird bei Fisch(filet) der normale Endverbraucherverkaufspreis in Deutschland. 
Es werden da aber alle Reisemitbingsel zusammen gezählt, nicht nur der Fisch, und die dürfen eben insgesamt nicht mehr als 175 Euro wert sein.


----------



## Jean (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*

Diese 175 Euro wurden doch ebenfalls auf 400 angehoben, wenn ich mich da richtig erinnern kann. Und warum sollte eine EU Regelung von Deutschland einfach so uebergangen werden koennen indem man den Fisch als Gegenwert in Euro umrechnet? Woher wollen die genau wissen ob ich 15 oder 20 Kg Pinklachs oder Rotlachs im Gepaeck hab? Ist ja wohl preislich gesehen ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ein Veterinaer ist ja nicht mehr notwendig, ebenso kann ich es laut diesem Schrieb als ganz normales Reisegepaeck mit mir fuehren... Oh Deutschland, Wunderland#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*



> Ein Veterinaer ist ja nicht mehr notwendig,


Da gibts auch irgendeine Regelung bei der Einfuhr aus Nicht - EU - Ländern, wann man nen Veterinär braucht - hab ich bloss nicht im Kopf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*

Danke für die Infos ;-))


----------



## Jean (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*

Bin mal gespannt ob sich das auch schon bei den Zoellnern rumgeprochen hat.|uhoh: Hab ja demnaechst Besuch, der muss dann halt das Versuchskaninchen machen:m 2 AB Member schwirren ja auch momentan hier rum, vieleicht "opfert" sich da auch noch einer... Aber erstmal muss der Fisch bekanntlich gefangen werden.|rolleyes


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*

Hallo Kollegen
Komm gerade mit Räucherlachs zurück aus Kanada.
Erstmal, die Zollfreigrenze ist, soviel ich weiß, 475 Euronen.
Wir haben die Lachse in einer Wurschtfabrik räuchern lassen und dort eine Rechnung über die Kosten des Räucherns bekommen, das waren ca. 10 CAN/Kilo inkl. Vakuumverpackung, da steht drauf, wieviel Lachs und "not for resale". 
Ich wurde am Zoll in Fra. zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich denke, wenn ich dort die Rechnung für Räuchern von selbstgefangenen Fisch, ev. zusammen mit der Lizenz, vorzeige, sollte eigentlich klar sein, das der Lachs nicht kommerziel erworben wurde.
Hat zumindest in diesen fall problemlos funktioniert.
Tight lines
Johannes


----------



## Jean (13. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*

Danke fuer das update, Johannes! Mein Kollege ist auch gerad zurueck und alles hat hingehauen. Er hat vom deutschen Zoll eine Email bekommen das 20KG erlaubt sind, werd ich demnaechst mal hier einstellen so dass jeder der es braucht das aussdrucken kann.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*

Für selbstgefangenen Fisch aus Kanada und Alaska gilt: 20 Kilo oder ein Fisch (der dann auch mehr wiegen darf). Ob der Fisch dann roh, tiefgefroren, geräuchert oder als Salat eingeführt wird, ist egal.


----------



## Jean (13. August 2009)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*

Ganz genau,Dolfin! So sieht das aus.


----------



## klinki (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neue Regelung zur Lachseinfuhr Kanada/Alaska*

@Dolfin: right you are. Hier ein Auszug einer Mail vom Zollamt zu diesem Thema. Ich fragte u.A. ob man eine Box auch zu mehreren Personen nutzen darf:


> Ob die Ware, welche sich Ihren Angaben nach in einer "gemeinsamen Kühlbox" befinden wird, bei einer anstehenden Zollkontrolle einer Person zugerechnet wird oder anhand Glaubhaftmachung auf die beteiligten Personen aufgeteilt wird, ist durch das IWM Zoll nicht zu klären.
> 
> Diese Entscheidung liegt immer im Ermessen des abfertigenden Beamten, welcher die Zollabfertigung durchführt.
> 
> ...



Jroos
klinki


----------

